# Jagdwaffe Emblems 1937-1945: A Study



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Review by Peter D Evans LEMB Administrator

"The book itself is a 209 paperback, 180mm x 255mm in size and simply set out. It starts with two interesting chapters which amongst other things, deal with Origins and Motivations of the emblems, Motifs and Introduction/Removal of emblems. This leads on quite nicely to the bulk of the book, listing each of the Emblems of the Jagdwaffe, which is spit into the following:

* Spanish Civil War - just over 5 pages of information on Legion Condor emblems
* Pre WWII Jagdgeschwader emblems - 104 pages covering JG1 to JG400
* Pre WWII Jagdgruppe/Staffel emblems - 22 pages covering Gruppe/Staffel emblems belonging to other smaller JG, JV, JGr, etc.


Each unit entry includes the unit designation(s), a detailed description of the motif including its origins, its period of use, the aircraft known to have worn it, its position on these types and finally the emblem dimensions.

This is then followed by 27 pages of large full colour drawings of every emblem discussed in the previous chapters. If you know them colour representations in Ketley Rolfe's "Luftwaffe Emblems 1933-45" [Hikoki, 1998] it good to report that there are at least three times larger. There are then 9 pages of photographs, from the collection of Denes Bernad and 3 pages of line drawings with positional information of where emblems were applied. A full Bibliography of information sources is also included and there are also footnotes on some of the pages pointing out useful source information too.

If one were to be hypercritical, I would have loved to have seen more photographic evidence of the use of these emblems, but having looked at publishing photos myself for a side project, I for one appreciate the costs involved and can understand why there are not more included. It would also have been nice for the emblem drawings to have been included on the same page as the detailed analysis, but that is more of a personal issue that a criticism of the data and information included. Given the amount of thumbing through this volume is going to get, I'm just keen for my copy to remain intact and undamaged.

These small criticisms aside, this is an invaluable addition and update to small number of published works on Luftwaffe emblems and it is one that will sit quite nicely by my PC, not as a place for my tea to sit, but as an important volume on a subject which needed fresh analysis. Not only would like to congratulate Sinisa on a very interesting and enjoyable volume, I would thoroughly recommend it to you all... "


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a "must have." Peter knows his stuff, so I have no doubt that its good.


----------



## imalko (Feb 18, 2011)

Another thread on the same topic has already been posted on the forum today. Does look like an interesting book though. Author is Siniša Šestanović. Must admit I never heard of him, but judging by his name he has to be from around these parts...


----------



## AARP Hurricane (Feb 18, 2011)

He is a Croat working in the Middle East.

His knowledge on the Jagdwaffe is prodigious. A very unassuming and modest man I greatly respect his wisdom, his photoshopping skills and his methodical careful research. The book is very good overturning a good few myths that have crept into Luftwaffe emblemology.

Good to see you Snautzer!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry, but I have removed the link for now. The site has a policy of not allowing advertising for the purpose of profit.

We do allow advertising on a case to case basis, but permission must be requested from the admin staff.

We do this mostly with the purpose of protecting our members. I hope you can understand this. 

I believe that AARP Hurricane is already in discussion about this with a forum staff member. If the decision is made to allow it, then the link will be provided again.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry DerAdlerIstGelandet,to have caused you trouble.

I have, besides making this board aware of a very nice book, no other interest in it.

regards


----------



## AARP Hurricane (Feb 18, 2011)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sorry DerAdlerIstGelandet,to have caused you trouble.
> 
> I have, besides making this board aware of a very nice book, no other interest in it.



Likewise, I can't believe the links have been removed. 

However if you want to find the book just do a Google search for the title 'Emblems of Jagdwaffe' and Sinisa's website pops up with all the details.

End of subject for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2011)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sorry DerAdlerIstGelandet,to have caused you trouble.
> 
> I have, besides making this board aware of a very nice book, no other interest in it.
> 
> regards



No trouble at all.

Making aware of a book is fine, we just do not wish to have links to the sites where you can purchase them. If someone wishes the link they may PM you.



AARP Hurricane said:


> Likewise, I can't believe the links have been removed.
> 
> However if you want to find the book just do a Google search for the title 'Emblems of Jagdwaffe' and Sinisa's website pops up with all the details.
> 
> End of subject for me.



There is no need to get all butt hurt okay.


----------

